# Hevi-Shot Magnum Blend



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Bought me some of them for the upcoming turkey hunt. Anyone ever use the stuff? How did it perform?

I bought the 12 gauge 3" 2 oz shot. I plan on using my standard full choke.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

best turkey shell ive ever run through my gun!! i got some last year in 3.5" with the 5s, 6s and 7s loads and you wouldnt believe the pattern those things hold with a full choke! amazing!! i watched someone kill a bird with those shells and a full choke at close to 70 yards, tipped the bird right over! im using them again this year.

take your gun out and shoot it once to see what kinda pattern you get before the hunt starts


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

2 1/4 oz of number 7's :shock: I should hope to hell that patterns good. How could it not? :twisted: 

What's the pellet count on that load 2500... _(O)_


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Any way of telling how much penetration you are getting at those...70 yard.. ranges?? Ain't to tough to punch a hole in paper.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Any way of telling how much penetration you are getting at those...70 yard.. ranges?? Ain't to tough to punch a hole in paper.


Good question! I wouldn't trust 7's at that distance, but 5's or 4's would have enough down range poop to do the job. Trouble is, the pattern sux with those bigger shot sizes...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The ones I have are the 5, 6 & 7 blend. I dont plan on shooting past 40 yrds with my standard full choke. I dont have a turkey choke tube and hadn't really planned on getting one.

I'll shoot at 20, 30 and 40 yrds and see what the pattern looks like.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Any way of telling how much penetration you are getting at those...70 yard.. ranges?? Ain't to tough to punch a hole in paper.


the BBs went far enough into the head to kill him deader than hell on the spot.... i wasnt complaining with the results :O•-:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I think I might try a box of those Hevi-Shot turkey loads. I am a firm believer in making the best and most human kill that I can and it does appear that those Hevi-Shot loads do throw a really good dense pattern, hence a more effective kill. But I'll tell you right now, I ain't going to try no 70 yard shots..I don't give a **** what anybody says!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shaun kills stuff at 70 yards with a slingshot. But he's the acceptation to the rule. Regular folk shouldn't try what he does and expect the same results.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Shaun kills stuff at 70 yards with a slingshot. But he's the acceptation to the rule. Regular folk shouldn't try what he does and expect the same results.


exactly


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Any way of telling how much penetration you are getting at those...70 yard.. ranges?? Ain't to tough to punch a hole in paper.


Assuming they are moving at 1200 fps and are true 12g/cm3 pellets you should get the following penetration from 5, 6, and 7 shot at 70 yards......

5 shot - 1.57"
6 shot - 1.26"
7 shot - .96"

Not really sure what is recommended for penetration depth on a turkey head but looks like it should be good to 70 yards&#8230;&#8230;..I would put money though that there aren't more than a handful of people in Utah who are dedicated enough to do the work to put a choke/load combo together that would constantly kill a turkey to that range&#8230;.when you get out that far you don't just have to hold the pattern together but you need to calculate for drop and wind drift of the small light pellets&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Now if you really want to put the time and effort in to putting together a load/choke combo for those kind of ranges you need to look at shot material that run 15g/cm3 and up&#8230;&#8230;.Like this stuff&#8230;.










That's a 148 hits in a 10" circle at 45 yards&#8230;&#8230;under that and the gobbler don't have a head left :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :O•-:


----------

